# Help Identifying!



## RoyParker (Sep 29, 2011)

Need to repair this free standing tower drain faucet and after 23 years of plumbing I might have found the first faucet I'm afraid to try to disassemble!

Any help?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

RoyParker said:


> Need to repair this free standing tower drain faucet and after 23 years of plumbing I might have found the first faucet I'm afraid to try to disassemble!
> 
> Any help?


If ya claimed having 23 years of plumbing, you oughta know this fixture is illegal in every plumbing code books.. by the way , post a full intro


----------



## RoyParker (Sep 29, 2011)

Not questioning the code legality of it, just trying to find a stem for it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

RoyParker said:


> Not questioning the code legality of it, just trying to find a stem for it.


Not a plumber.. if you are, you're suppose to protect the health of public...


----------



## RoyParker (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks anyway, I guess if your not a plumber, I will wait to see if another one does reply.


----------



## RoyParker (Sep 29, 2011)

And you don't have to be a D-Bag either!

This lady is going to have someone repair her faucet, I already gave her a quote for updating it and she is not going to.

Should I run out to the street and shut off her main just because she won't pay to bring her plumbing up to code!

I have explained the cross connection hazard of this set up and guess what she told me........ "Hasn't killed me yet and I'm 85 years old, can you fix the leak or should I call someone else?"

Maybe I could give her your contact info and you can go over and strong arm her into replacing it!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

All newbies get some beatings when they don't post a full proper intro as this site required.


----------



## RoyParker (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello, I'm Roy, I'm a Scorpio. I love taking long walks in the summer breeze and wine makes me tipsy!


----------



## RoyParker (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry, when I joined this forum 17 month after you I didn't feel the need to post my life story. Guess I missed the email that said I was required to post a full resume to post.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

RoyParker said:


> Hello, I'm Roy, I'm a Scorpio. I love taking long walks in the summer breeze and wine makes me tipsy!


Lol. Tequila gets me drunk.


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

RoyParker said:


> Hello, I'm Roy, I'm a Scorpio. I love taking long walks in the summer breeze and wine makes me tipsy!


I prefer Bacardi myself


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Not required, just a kind request 




plbgbiz said:


> The above quote is a familiar post that shows up often. Whenever a new member shows up offering comments without ever offering an intro, they are often met with shall we say, less than open arms. Many a new member has missed (or flat out ignored) the desire this community has for a posted intro and even the ones that do get it, don't always get WHY it matters.
> 
> This site is a bit different from many other online plumbing forums. Take note of the big red banner that clearly states "PLUMBING PROFESSIONALS ONLY". There is an honest attempt to filter out DIY'ers, sales people, and other non-licensed individuals from the discussions. The Plumbing Zone is not a free-for-all. This is appropriate because otherwise the conversations might become muddied with irrelevant input. An intro helps with this.
> 
> ...



That said I'm sorry I don't have any info on the faucet and unfortunately I don't know what gets me drunk lol.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

RoyParker said:


> Not questioning the code legality of it, just trying to find a stem for it.


Doesn't look like it would have a replaceable stem. Looks more like it's a glorified stop and just needs the washers replaced.
If you can get to the piping under the tub you should throw in a couple back flows.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

She can retain the same look and feel of what she has there with a new tub faucet, that will bring it up to code.


----------



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

RoyParker said:


> And you don't have to be a D-Bag either!
> 
> This lady is going to have someone repair her faucet, I already gave her a quote for updating it and she is not going to.
> 
> ...



as a professional, yes, it is your responsibility to inform your customers of issues and code violations and if they dont want to do it, then yes, let them call someone without integrity. if a customer wants something fixed the wrong way, i will walk away. i will let someone else that does not have the same integrity as i have do it. the code here is not just a code, its also the law and this county has and will prosecute plumbers/non plumbers for not obeying the code down to the letter. this county has actually made it a felony, if you get caught and i for one, will not take the chance, no matter how slim. a couple hundred dollars is not worth my pride or integrity.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

RoyParker said:


> Thanks anyway, I guess if your not a plumber, I will wait to see if another one does reply.


He is saying you can't touch that faucet unless you remove it ther is no air gap on that old tub and I don't like drinking bath water do you ?? 

Did some one put the spout in the over flow or is the fixture designed that way ??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> He is saying you can't touch that faucet unless you remove it ther is no air gap on that old tub and I don't like drinking bath water do you ??
> 
> Did some one put the spout in the over flow or is the fixture designed that way ??


That's how it was used to be made that way back in pre 1900's. Before the air gap rulings.. same as with single lav faucet with spout below the rim level. Some old timer told me the air gap code became in effect after the whorehouse incident with some politicians in east coast.


----------



## trwiley85 (Dec 11, 2011)

> Hello, I'm Roy, I'm a Scorpio. I love taking long walks in the summer breeze and wine makes me tipsy!


LMAO!! Pure genius! hahhahaa:thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

trwiley85 said:


> LMAO!! Pure genius! hahhahaa:thumbup:


Really? And who are you?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

There is no code that precludes you from repairing a non-code compliant faucet fixture that met code when it was installed.

Not posting an intro? While not against the specific rules, it is very rude and offensive to our members.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm Irish and when I drink whiskey I either wake up with an ugly woman next to me or, I get into a fight....

I know where you can get stems for that tub faucet and have fixed many of them...
As PlbgBiz stated, "There is no code that precludes you from repairing a non-code compliant faucet fixture that met code when it was installed."

But without an intro I'll keep that information under my hat....


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Hell Red, I'm allergic to whiskey, I get these metallic rashes around my wrists that grow together limiting my movement.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Im Allergic, also. 

I break out in handcuffs.


----------

